# Making hard glace



## explicit8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello. I would like to congratulate you on your efford here, the forum looks nice and you are doing a great job. 
I have one question i d like to ask you and I would appreciate it if I got an answer to it: When i follow the recipies to make a glace for my cakes or other sweets, it always ends up to be a soft topping, something that I dont really like. My question is how can i make the hard kind of glace how can i make it be hardened on top of my cakes . Thank you


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

happy to help if i can glace?so you are using what now ?powderesugar and eggwites .or butterream GANACHE, need more info < what kind of cake are you making coffee cake .....3 layer? 
T


----------



## krazykat1999 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have tried first with chocolate and powder sugar. Then I tried with egg whites and powder sugar. Finally i tried powder sugar with hot water only. It always ends up soft not crusty as i would like. I tried on big and small cakes even on little cookies. Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so you are looking for a frosting, like a Duncan Hines canned frosting to frost your cakes? or a smooth glaze for coffee cakes and danish?


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

On the cookies yes i will use a swiss /german style powdersugar a bit of Cinnanmon .use a clean bowl and paddel Add powder sugar turn on mixer slow add eggwhites slowly one at a until a thick paste is formed add drop by drop some Kirsch ,or other clear liquore add this until a good shine .dip or spread on to cookies put in cooler to set up bake cookie until the icing is crisp pull out and that should do it .I just took a stab at it what are you comparing the desired frosting too ???


----------



## krazykat1999 (Jan 14, 2008)

NO not like canned I want the kind that is like on a maple bar or like on a hostess cup cake


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

are you the original person who posted this? 
try powdered sugar, a lil milk, vanilla.


----------

